
Angular 2.2.0 Now Available - theodorejb
http://angularjs.blogspot.com/2016/11/angular-220-now-available.html
======
BafS
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12953070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12953070)

